# Decalcification



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't yet found a UK source for Durgol other than on eBay, but I sure like the stuff.

The last couple of days I felt like my machine was maybe running just a little bit slow. Today there was no doubt: just doing a plain flush the pump sounded like it was under load and the water came out at no more than a fast dribble.

Took off the shower screen and that heavy shower screen retaining block above it, just to see if the blockage might be there. Nope, flow was still very slow. Stuck the parts and the portafilter in Caffiza to soak, something I hadn't gotten around to in a few weeks anyway.

The last time I decalcified was probably February. There was no slowing or blockage at that time, but it seemed like it was time -- and to judge from the amount of discoloration and little chunks and crystals that came out once the Durgol hit (it's very fast-acting), it really was time. As a California boy I was not used to the hardness of Thames River water.

This time was quite different. A few seconds of dribble while the pump made its laboring sound, then a little increase, then boosh, a release of pressure and a nice strong jet. But very little scale debris, and no discoloration. It's as though this time there was not nearly so much buildup in the boiler as before, but the scaling was concentrated right where it would disrupt the water flow.

Anyway it's all cleared out now. Flushed a couple liters through it and now waiting for it to cool enough for me to reinstall the dispersion parts. Glad I had the materials on hand to address the problem quickly before it could go from dribble to full blockage.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

It does make quite a difference and well worth doing. Thanks for the reminder


----------

